# Comment modifier les impressions par défaut



## zazou228 (19 Février 2003)

Comment accéde t'on aux options d'impression sur une imprimante hp 840c sous mac os 9 ???
(impression noir et blanc ou couleur, qualité d'impression....)


----------



## Bernard53 (19 Février 2003)

En général en utilisant le menu Fichier de l'application et en choisissant l'article dont l'intitulé, qui est variable avec l'application, peut se nommer Format d'impression..., Configuration de l'impression..., etc. On peut aussi utiliser l'article Imprimer (Commande P) du menu Fichier. Il suffit alors de "tripatouiller" les divers boutons qui apparaissent dans la fenêtre qui est affichée.

Salutations.


----------

